# Bunnies Eating Geraniums



## Kizza (Apr 24, 2011)

I caught my little terror Rocky eating my mums geraniums today, there is a huge plant in the back yard. He doesn't normally go near it but for some reason he has decided to make a nest under it.

It is quite funny when he attacks sticks when he doesn't like where they are. But he does chew them and eat the leaves. I haven't let him go near it since I caught him, but I need to know, does anyone know if this plant will make him sick?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Kizza,

I just googled safe flowers fro rabbits, geraniums are onm the safe list.

Gi Rocky Go!:biggrin:

Susan

*Safe flowers: *


[*]Aster 
[*]Carnation 
[*]Daisy 
[*]Geranium 
[*]Geum 
[*]Helenium 
[*]Hollyhock 
[*]Honesty 
[*]Marguerite 
[*]Marigold 
[*]Michaelmas daisy 
[*]Nasturtium 
[*]Rose 
[*]Stock 
[*]Sunflower 
[*]Wallflower


----------



## Kizza (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks heaps! I will let him tear that plant apart  He has made a nice little nest in there :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 25, 2011)

YW is thatRocky in your avitar? 

Very cute.:heartbeat::inlove:

Susan


----------



## Kizza (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, that is Rocky hes is my gorgeous little boy I love him to bits! :bunny17: your little are so gorgeous as well!


----------

